# incubator help



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

So I just got a hova bator 1602n and I have had it running since yesterday morning (2.1.2013) . I noticed the red light has been on all night but the temperature has stayed the same.... is this good??

I have water in trough 1 and 1 unplugged vent, the way it is going 2 be during the egg incubation.

I just want to see whether the light should have turned off at some point or if the red light staying on is good or bad.


----------



## Circle_U_Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

I have the exact same bator and my light is only on when the temp gets lower and it needs to heat back up. This could be because your incubation room is too cold and your incubator has to stay on constantly. Do you have an extra thermometer in the bator to check your temp?


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

I got it under control now. I am happy. I thoght I had to take out the vents but I don't. The instructions for the incubator states that I would have to take out 1 or 2 vents if I am above 6000 feet of sea level.... but since I am not I don't until hatch day. Now I jst need to put in the turner. I was hoping to start hatching this week but with the snow storm coming I mighthave to wait till next week. Plus I have to clean some stuff.

I recently bought a new thermometer from big lots that u put in meats. It seems to be accurate


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

You sound like you're from the East Coast? Where are you hatching these babies? I'm in NJ, that's why I'm asking.


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

Yes I am from NJ.
Stupid Snow storm. lol. 
i would have probably gotten eggs today if it wasn't for this stupid storm. lol.
hopefully monday or tuesday. 
i finally got the incubator working.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

How much snow did you get. I wound up with about 6 inches.


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

I think the same. 6 inches to a foot.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd guess one more and we're done. I'm not thinking too much more about winter. I have greens growing under lights in the basement and the chickens will be in the shed by sometime next month. Likely 2 weeks. I love knowing they're warm but the need to meet the Roos and come together as a group.


----------



## BuckeyeChickens (Jul 11, 2012)

Chicks4me said:


> I got it under control now. I am happy. *I thoght I had to take out the vents but I don't. The instructions for the incubator states that I would have to take out 1 or 2 vents if I am above 6000 feet of sea level.... but since I am not I don't until hatch day*. Now I jst need to put in the turner. I was hoping to start hatching this week but with the snow storm coming I mighthave to wait till next week. Plus I have to clean some stuff.
> 
> I recently bought a new thermometer from big lots that u put in meats. It seems to be accurate


Chicks4me, you should REMOVE all the vents regardless of your altitude....hatching eggs need optimum airflow in order for them to get proper oxygen! Normally, I tell folks to follow their "operators manual" but in this case you will be far better served opening ALL the vents. I have been hatching with incubators for over 20 years now and based on my experience you can't have too much ventilation in these smaller bators! Good luck with your hatch


----------



## Diane (Jun 20, 2012)

please keep me updated on your experience with this hovabator..I'm thinking of purchasing one and would like to hear your overall impression of use and how your hatch turns out)

GOod luck!
Diane


----------



## pprkepr (Jan 17, 2013)

I too would like to know why you chose the hovabator.We are looking to purchase a small incubator and are undecided as to which is best.


----------



## Chicks4me (Jan 21, 2013)

Hey. I chose the hovabator for 2 reasons. 1. It was cheaper on amazon and it came with the egg turner...2. I used the hovabator before that I rented from a local farm here in north nj and it was a successful hatch.... I had 50% of the eggs hatch out of a total of 12. 

I also picked the hovabator over little giant because I heard of all the problems with the temp... u have to babysit it more often then the hovabator. The only plus with the lg is that th plastic windows come out.

I hope this helps. I am scheduled to get 2 dzen eggs next week.
If u are lookin for your first incubator, in my opinion, the hovabator is the best. Easy to set up too.


----------

